# My Basement Bar is DONE!!!!



## jlgil73 (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi guys as of last Friday, my bar in my basement is officially done!!! My wife loves wine so that's why there are all the spots for wine bottles. But, I got a kegerator!!!! It doesn't get any better than draft beer at home!!!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

LooKs awesome!! Congrats and enjoy


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

sweet!


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Well done. So when is the MIMB party.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Gorgeous. Love the stone work. Did you do that yourself?


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Looks Great !! I have a kegerator also, had it for about 5 years now. Nothing like 30* draft beer every evening !!! I also keep frosted mugs in the freezer for those beer slushies. LOL


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

Thats really nice, job well done.


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Looks great!!!!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Jelis yo


----------



## abthis01 (Jun 7, 2011)

Sweet....when do you want us to show up?


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

^:haha: Sweet bar man. Need to add some drinks in there


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

BYOB?


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

Looks awesome except for the fact that its empty, fill that SOB up already


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hellz yeah, great job!!! I wish we could have basements down here in Florida.


----------



## Tankfxr (Aug 22, 2011)

Looks great. I like the stone work. I will be having one built in my game room soon. Don't think i will be using stone. I want a little more rustic look. But i do like the idea of all of the cabinets and shelves in the back. I was planning to put them under the bar.


----------

